# Sound System for LGB 2085D



## melkatz (Mar 4, 2009)

I just bought a LGB 2085D DR Mallet. What sound system would be best to implement since this locos comes "barebones" (no decoders or sound)? Thanks


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you running DCC? 

If so, Massoth has the DR Mallet sound in their XLS decoder: 

http://www.massoth.com/index.en.html 

Look under the decoder product section, XLS, and there you can find the sound to listen to. 

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

This is an older 3 wire motor block type of engine and needs rewiring of the motor block for a decoder with sound.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

If you want to do the modification yourself, then give us a call (508-529-9166) or send an email ([email protected]) and we can give you a PDF on how to modify the motor block into 3 wire. But we are also happy to do the conversion for you. We build in by default TrueSound DCC (by ZIMO), however, you can choose others sound board manufacturers if you have a different preference. In either case it wil lbe expertly done.


----------

